# Geetech jointers



## proguide (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone heard of this brand of jointer? Are they any good. thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Geetech is another of the Taiwan import brands. The primary importer / reseller of Geetech in the U.S. used to be Sunhill Machinery before they closed up shop. I believe Woodworkers Supply and Loma Tools both carry Geetech.

I own a Sunhill SM-150B which is just a rebadged Geetech 6" Bench Top Jointer. Unlike a lot of bench top units, the tables on this are cast iron, smooth as silk, and dead flat. Operation is simple, and the results are fantastic. It is a bit loud but then again, it is quieter than my neighbors Delta JT-160, so I can't complain. I honestly would love to own the 8" jointer, and the prices are very reasonable, I just don't have the space for a jointer that large, which is why I have a bench top model after all .


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

At one time or another GeeTech made jointers for General International, Jet, Grizzly, Woodtek, Bridgewood, Sunhill, possibly PM, and others. Those are some very well proven, well regarded jointers. :thumbsup:


----------



## proguide (Jan 2, 2011)

*thanks*

thank you


----------

